# International Vape Shops - Shipping To SA



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Looking for international vape shops that can ship to SA - hopefully hassle free
I am in the market for a high end mech mod and it seems like the SA market has a big lack of mechanical mods available 

If anyone can please assist with links to shops that they have used and trust


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

hi, perhaps start here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Do as he said

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232403
> 
> 
> Do as he said



Thanks for the tip guys , made a post there , hope it helps !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

International, other guys can assist but also check out DMD Mods - made right here in Joburg - contact them on Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

vicTor said:


> International, other guys can assist but also check out DMD Mods - made right here in Joburg - contact them on Facebook



I have heard of them before and have seen some of the stuff on Bearded Vikings Customs - cant seem to find them, anywhere besides on instagram do you have a link to their facbook or anywhere that I can get more info ?


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> I have heard of them before and have seen some of the stuff on Bearded Vikings Customs - cant seem to find them, anywhere besides on instagram do you have a link to their facbook or anywhere that I can get more info ?



https://www.facebook.com/groups/2400628969990707

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Most international Vape shops will ship to SA. The problem is DHL having stopped shipping Vape products so you may have to rely on SAPO unreliable services unless if the sellers don’t declare what they’re shipping as Vape products… it’s a bit tricky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Most international Vape shops will ship to SA. The problem is DHL having stopped shipping Vape products so you may have to rely on SAPO unreliable services unless if the sellers don’t declare what they’re shipping as Vape products… it’s a bit tricky.



That is the main problem that I came across is that most vape shops that I contacted said they ship to SA but via DHL but then locals tell me that DHL does not do vape mail anymore - so not really sure how to go about this cause there is no chance i am trusting SAPO with a $500 + package

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> That is the main problem that I came across is that most vape shops that I contacted said they ship to SA but via DHL but then locals tell me that DHL does not do vape mail anymore - so not really sure how to go about this cause there is no chance i am trusting SAPO with a $500 + package


It may work out well if the seller doesn’t use the business name when doing the shipping…


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It may work out well if the seller doesn’t use the business name when doing the shipping…



Eish , that could be a problem - would having a importers code help at all ? and where does one start to look fopr trustworthy shops - I am sure some of the OG vapers on here would not mind sharing a link to a shop or two


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

also, be careful what is declared on the invoice that comes with the item from the origin

was once caught with something declared as "metal pipes" (RTA's) from the land in the East and ended up paying penalties here, but that was only once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

was once caught with something declared as "metal pipes" (RTA's) from the land in the East and ended up paying penalties here, but that was only once[/QUOTE]

Seems like it is a real mission to get vaping stuff into the country atm - If I have family abroad would they be able to send it over to me without it being a hassle , I have fam in Aus and the USA that would be willing to help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> was once caught with something declared as "metal pipes" (RTA's) from the land in the East and ended up paying penalties here, but that was only once



Seems like it is a real mission to get vaping stuff into the country atm - If I have family abroad would they be able to send it over to me without it being a hassle , I have fam in Aus and the USA that would be willing to help[/QUOTE]
Sounds like a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> Seems like it is a real mission to get vaping stuff into the country atm - If I have family abroad would they be able to send it over to me without it being a hassle , I have fam in Aus and the USA that would be willing to help



@AlienPhaze The USA seems to be the only country with an issue with Vape Gear. I have recently bought high-end gear from Malaysia, Greece and Hungary shipped via DHL with no problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (17/6/21)

Also, keep an eye on the classifieds! I’ve picked up some lovely stuff over the last couple of months.

As a bonus, there’s the occasional fun discussion when someone thinks their prized possession is somewhat higher-end than it is…

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)

Go check out the website of All Day Vapes as well, @YeOldeOke can also help you find something.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/vape-devices-special-requests/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @AlienPhaze The USA seems to be the only country with an issue with Vape Gear. I have recently bought high-end gear from Malaysia, Greece and Hungary shipped via DHL with no problem.



Any online shops from that side of the world that would be worth while looking at ??


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Go check out the website of All Day Vapes as well, @YeOldeOke can also help you find something.
> 
> Will check this out - assuming they are trustworthy and you have had good service?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (17/6/21)

100% vouch for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)

DavyH said:


> 100% vouch for them.



+1 on the Vouch for All Day Vapes!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> Any online shops from that side of the world that would be worth while looking at ??



I don't really use Mechs so all the sites I frequent are regulated mods and RTA's. You will need to join Facebook groups to get the goodies.

If you are interested in regulated and RTA's you can message me on FB and I will add you to some groups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> +1 on the Vouch for All Day Vapes!



I did send an enquiry on their site to request certain mods to test the water so lets see how that goes - thanks for that


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't really use Mechs so all the sites I frequent are regulated mods and RTA's. You will need to join Facebook groups to get the goodies.
> 
> If you are interested in regulated and RTA's you can message me on FB and I will add you to some groups.



popped you a message on fb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (17/6/21)

Which mech are you considering getting I would really like to know seeing that you said it cost $500? I myself wanted to get me a side fire mech from Armageddon but will I only do so once I have the funds for it


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Go check out the website of All Day Vapes as well, @YeOldeOke can also help you find something.
> 
> I have had some great and fast feedback from All Day Vape in regards to getting the o9ne mech mod I am looking for at a really great price ! @YeOldeOke will let me know in advance when they are placing the next order

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Crockett (17/6/21)

Hi @AlienPhaze , You could look at a few of these. I haven't looked at their shipping policies lately, but they all used to ship to SA, mainly with DHL.

https://www.vapstor.fr/fr/
https://www.barabrume.fr/nouveautes
https://www.wicksandwires.com/collections/whats-new
https://www.vapesbyenushi.com/
https://thevapersboutique.com/?route=common/home
https://www.phileas-cloud.com/
https://www.youvape.fr/
https://www.sweetandvapes.fr/
https://www.svapodromo.it/
https://luxuryvaping.es/
https://www.vaperoomitalia.com/
https://www.lepetitvapoteur.com/
https://www.vapexpress-italia.it/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Crockett said:


> Hi @AlienPhaze , You could look at a few of these. I haven't looked at their shipping policies lately, but they all used to ship to SA, mainly with DHL.
> 
> Awqesome! will check them out , THX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

Mzr said:


> Which mech are you considering getting I would really like to know seeing that you said it cost $500? I myself wanted to get me a side fire mech from Armageddon but will I only do so once I have the funds for it



The dream would be to get my hands on a purge mod - a few from their wide range that I would not mind having - would also like to get a Hammer of God with a nice matching RDA from Vaperz Cloud 
But for time being while I test the water I am looking at a few options from TimesVapes and Broadside mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> The dream would be to get my hands on a purge mod - a few from their wide range that I would not mind having - would also like to get a Hammer of God with a nice matching RDA from Vaperz Cloud
> But for time being while I test the water I am looking at a few options from TimesVapes and Broadside mods



for the HOG contact @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

vicTor said:


> for the HOG contact @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor



I just checked their site , see they have a timesvape heavy hitter in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlienPhaze (17/6/21)

vicTor said:


> for the HOG contact @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor



Decided to get myself the Hard Hitter they still had in stock - must say supper fast response from @JurgensSt over facebook messanger even after hours While I was at it I got a 21700 for the mech , will post updates when I recieve it , but so far I am pretty impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Most international Vape shops will ship to SA. The problem is DHL having stopped shipping Vape products so you may have to rely on SAPO unreliable services unless if the sellers don’t declare what they’re shipping as Vape products… it’s a bit tricky.


Yeah the times i have been hit with charges when they find a $5 dollar metal tube isn't what's in the package, if the package is opened what is DHL's stance when they find out it is a vaping product, do they still deliver or destroy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

Just lucky being in the UK personally i wouldn't pay for the premium services to the UK because there are so many cheap express services that from dispatch to the parcel arriving is 5 to 8 days, i am not going to pay 10 times more just to save 4 or 5 days! Also never had any problems with customs with theses cheap UK express services unlike with the premium couriers like DHL or more so UPS and Fedex! Unfortunately though from what i have heard on this forum you don't have that luxury as your postal service isn't fit for purpose!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (18/6/21)

We don't have a national postal service, nada, nix, fokol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (19/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Just lucky being in the UK personally i wouldn't pay for the premium services to the UK because there are so many cheap express services that from dispatch to the parcel arriving is 5 to 8 days, i am not going to pay 10 times more just to save 4 or 5 days! Also never had any problems with customs with theses cheap UK express services unlike with the premium couriers like DHL or more so UPS and Fedex! Unfortunately though from what i have heard on this forum you don't have that luxury as your postal service isn't fit for purpose!



With our so-called postal service, you're lucky if you receive your parcel a year late. Very lucky.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/6/21)

No one is shipping internationally from the USA, only USPS(Who created this shit in the first place) which means it will go through the ever reliable SA Post Office.

I have a +- 7k order stuck at the distributor for the past month. UPS started shipping vape products for a week and then stopped. DHL apparently said that would start shipping and have now gone back on their word. It is a monumental f-up. I am hoping Concordia can ship at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

